
Show HN: HSTR – easily view, navigate, search and manage your shell history - dvorka
https://github.com/dvorka/hstr
======
kbd
This seems to work very similarly to how fzf hooks into ctrl+r to let you
browse/search your history. fzf is a much more general tool.

[https://github.com/junegunn/fzf](https://github.com/junegunn/fzf)

------
umvi
Awesome. Is there any way I can make it so ctrl+r invokes hstr (similar to how
installing vim replaces vi)? It seems to be an stty setting but it isn't
obvious, even after searching, if this is possible. If it is, would make a
nice addition to the readme.

~~~
bewuethr
I think the answer is "yes"; it seems to be covered in the configuration page:
[http://dvorka.github.io/hstr/CONFIGURATION.html#binding-
hh-t...](http://dvorka.github.io/hstr/CONFIGURATION.html#binding-hh-to-
keyboard-shortcut)

It says to use

    
    
        bind '"\C-r": "\C-ahh -- \C-j"'
    

to bind to Ctrl-R; the "bind" command can be used in the shell directly.
Alternatively, you can put

    
    
        "\C-r": "\C-ahh -- \C-j"
    

in your ~/.inputrc.

~~~
dvorka
@bewuethr exactly! BTW there is even easier way how to configure HSTR:

    
    
        hstr --show-configuration >> ~/.inputrc && . ~/.inputrc
    

You can run just hstr --show-configuration to check what will be appended

~~~
umvi
Ah, I had actually inadvertently done that using the one liner, but just
hadn't restarted my terminal! Great tool, I love it!

